# The Muppets are brainwashing commies!



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Fox Business blasts ???The Muppets??? for ???brainwashing??? America???s kids with anti-corporate, liberal agenda *
'Follow the Money' host Eric Bolling sees 'liberal Hollywood' message in revival of Jim Henson's puppets


Read more: Fox Business blasts




> Here???s a Muppet news flash: Apparently Kermit and co. are being used as puppets by liberals to ???brainwash??? America???s children with a socialist message - at least according to Fox Business.
> 
> While movie critics have almost uniformly lavished the reboot of Jim Henson???s family-friendly Muppets with praise, the Dec. 2 broadcast of the network???s ???Follow the Money??? found fault with the perceived message behind the movie in a segment flagged by Media Matters.
> 
> ...



Read more: Fox Business blasts


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*This bird would like a word with the Commie Elmo..*


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 5, 2011)

it really unfair that muppets don't have to wear pants....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2011)

Since when is fighting to save something you believe in Anti-American?

I guess every plot of Scooby Doo was liberal propaganda, those meddling kids getting in the way of successful business men just trying to grow their money for the sale of the economy.  Screw everything and everybody we must make money anyway we can, our economy is in dire straits and all these hippies care about is protecting the environment and standing in the way of greed, greed is what this nation is built on by god...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

Come on, you've got to be shitting me!? The Muppets, this bunch is picking on the Muppets ? I guess when you bring nothing to the table, and you really have nothing positive to add to the betterment of our country, attack lifeless puppets.

As a matter of fact, if you watch their debates, those are a bunch of muppets.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> it really unfair that muppets don't have to wear pants....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Since when is fighting to save something you believe in Anti-American?
> 
> I guess every plot of Scooby Doo was liberal propaganda, .



Those damn hippies...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> As a matter of fact, if you watch their debates, those are a bunch of muppets.



my fellow Americans....


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Anything to pit Americans against each other. Its the fucking Muppets for CHri*@ Sake! I think the bosses over at *Faux News* are sitting at their desks, finger tips together with fingers apart, head tilted slightly down with the words Eeeexcellent going through their minds. 






Then follows the evil laugh


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> it really unfair that muppets don't have to wear pants....



You have a choice too


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You have a choice too



But some shouldn't


----------



## LAM (Dec 5, 2011)

the middle class prospered during the progressive era from the end of the Great Depression until the great conservative revolution in the 80's...who's trying to destroy America again?


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

*Katy Perry's SNL Elmo Cleavage*

And now kids today will think of big beautiful titties when they see Elmo.  Shame, shame.






YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know who Katy Perry is but I think I like her...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> And now kids today will think of big beautiful titties when they see Elmo.  Shame, shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



70% of those kids just got weened from the nip and they had to go and wave those pair in their face like holding a bag of pure uncut in front of a junkie...  It was totally wrong man, just wrong....


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

maniclion said:


> 70% of those kids just got weened from the nip and they had to go and wave those pair in their face like holding a bag of pure uncut in front of a junkie...  It was totally wrong man, just wrong....



I think is they have the wrong people. They need to take a look at Fraggle Rock. They live underground smuggling drugs through these tunnels and survive by eating some little green dudes clear building materials? We know whats really in those clear pcp sticks. 






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2011)

That's one flick my kids won't be seeing then.  Sounds like Hollywook has hit a new all-time low.  Buncha friggin commie bastards, the whole lot of'em!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> I don't know who Katy Perry is but I think I like her...


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's one flick my kids won't be seeing then.  Sounds like Hollywook has hit a new all-time low.  Buncha friggin commie bastards, the whole lot of'em!



Said the man who lives in Beijing, China







#sarcasm


----------



## LAM (Dec 5, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Said the man who lives in Beijing, China
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gears lives in a constant state of denial....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2011)

You gonna sit there and say this is not a communist?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^^this is a communist^^^^


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's one flick my kids won't be seeing then.  Sounds like Hollywook has hit a new all-time low.  Buncha friggin commie bastards, the whole lot of'em!



Please tell me that when you say "kids" you mean that in a hypothetical sense...


----------

